# Training wheelset--Easton Vista vs. Mavic Cosmos vs. Mavic Aksium vs. FSA RD-80



## SANDICO (Mar 29, 2004)

Anyone have any feedback on which of these sets would be better for winter training/rain/slop riding? I am building a bad weather bike up and need a set of wheels for under $200. I don't want a superlight set but don't want any 2200gm monsters either. 

Easton Vista 
Mavic Cosmos 
Mavic Aksium
FSA RD-80

Feedback is appreciated.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

FSA RD-80 are rnice. the wife road them for 6 months.

I got a pair of the Shimnao R550 on ebay from this seller for $185 shipped to the US via Express mail.. Brand new and in the box! Seller ships decently fast to from China.

They are around 1845g. Available in Black or Silver. The R500 are only $130

Cosmos are nice for the price too if you like Mavic.


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

cosmos is what i use. that or handbuilt, 32 hole: ultegra/chorus hubs, mavic open pro rims, dt swiss competition spokes.


----------



## SANDICO (Mar 29, 2004)

*Sound heavy*

I kinda wanted to stay somewhere between the stoopid light 1400gm ones and the monster 2200gm ones. I checked the Ultegra with Mavic Open pros, well into the 2200gm range.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

*These seem pretty good*

Sorry, somebody had to do it, and it might as well have been me.


----------



## SANDICO (Mar 29, 2004)

*What a bunch of jokers!*

   :thumbsup:


----------



## ruly62 (Feb 9, 2004)

*easton vista*

Good wheelset,30 mm parabolic aero and j-bend spokes,easy to buy in your lbs.:thumbsup:


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

ruly62 said:


> Good wheelset,30 mm parabolic aero and j-bend spokes,easy to buy in your lbs.:thumbsup:


the vista's have held up well for me for ~6 mos, so far. me = clyde (~230lbs), 28mm panaracer pasela TG's on 'em, & used mostly 4 commuting/weekend rides. No truing or any other maintenance needed so far.


----------



## wctate (May 9, 2005)

out of the bunch of wheels you mentioned, I have about 500-600 miles of experience with the mavic aksiums. I got them this summer after I blew up a set of wheels during a race. My favorite shop cut me a pretty sweet deal on them. They are not light weight by any stretch of the imagination (something like 1900+ grams), but they have been bombproof. After the race, I used them to commute to work this summer and they were awesome. I've blasted over some real craters and they have held up admirably. 

Mavic wheels are usually awesome. Another set of wheels you may strongly want to consider is the Neuvation M28's. They have an excellent warranty that I can attest to first hand, and they use regular spokes, which is a real bonus if one breaks because you can j-bends at any shop. Plus they are like 200 grams lighter.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Just out of interest, when out on the road, do you guys really notice much difference between, say, an 1900 gram wheelset, and a 1600 gram wheelset?


----------



## SANDICO (Mar 29, 2004)

*HUGE difference!*

My first experience with lighter wheels came a few years ago when I bought my Giant TCR1 equipped with Mavic Cosmos. Totally non aero and well over 2000gms. I had a freak nail puncture (went thru the rear rim!) and had to grab a cheapo set of wheels quick--went with the Performance Forte Titans. They are around 1750gms. MAN O MAN! HUGH difference, and that was going to a cheapo wheelset. Since then I've ridden FSA RD-400s (lots of probs with the rear hub on that one, had to rebuild it after like 500 mis). Now riding SSC SLs and have set of Easton Ascent IIs on the way! All I can say is you gotta try a lighter set to believe it. I would suggest you see if a buddy has a set on their bike wiht a compatible cassette and swap with them out for a ride. 

Now, aero design does make a difference as well but really I have to believe its the weight. Think of it this way--1 pound = roughly 440gms. So if you go from 2000 to 1750, you're more than a 1/2 pound lighter on rotational weight. They spin up faster, climb easier and if they're aero they really smoke on the flats. The only conceivable downsides are they get more fragile (altho the SSC SLs are pretty bombproof) and a heavier wheelset may hold speed a little better. 

That's my 14cents.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

SANDICO said:


> I kinda wanted to stay somewhere between the stoopid light 1400gm ones and the monster 2200gm ones. I checked the Ultegra with Mavic Open pros, well into the 2200gm range.


2200 gms. does not sound correct for Ultegra/Open Pros unless they are using lead spokes. I would probably go with conventional wheels but with the Velocity Aerohead instead of the Mavic. 

If you still fancy factory wheels then the Xero XR-1 sound pretty good and can be had for around $200 (check eBay). Campy Ventos ('06 and later) are also a great value.


----------

